# Kiwi grip



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I have it on the majority of the topside of my Johnsen skiff. Easy to apply with roller. Very easy to touch-up (storm damage). Makes a nice sharp line next to paint. Cool and easy on bare feet. The only thing I would do over is have it tinted darker.I purchased from Bateau they sell 4 colors. This is the first boat that I have had non-skid on so weigh that in.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you have any photos? I like how it stands out next to paint. How hard was it to tint?


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I did not tint there is info on web and thier site about how much standard latex tint can be added. I will put some close-up pics tomorrow when the sun comes out.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

If you choose do on cool day and don't overmix or you could have small bubbles that will form small craters.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That came out great.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

The manufacture states, or used to state, that custom colors can be created with kiwigrip by taking their product to your local paint store and having them add pigments. Check their web site to see what the guidelines are. As I recall, they only suggest that you only use light flat colors for pigmentation.


----------

